# Nutzt Rosie Huntington-Whiteley ihren Freund aus?



## beachkini (10 Feb. 2012)

​
Auch als Star ist es immer gut lukrative Kontakte zur Filmbranche zu haben und zu pflegen, denn nicht immer bekommt nur der talentierteste Schauspieler die Rolle, sondern vieles läuft natürlich auch über Bekanntschaften und Sympathie. Eine Dame, die diese Ebene jetzt auch für sich nutzen will, ist das britische Model Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (24). Der hübsche Victoria's Secret-Engel hat nämlich auch die Schauspielerei für sich entdeckt und versucht nun neue Rollen zu ergattern. 

Bereits in Transformers 3 zeigte sie, dass sie mehr drauf hat, als nur Mode vorzuführen und möchte jetzt über ihren Freund, den Transporter-Star Jason Statham (44) an eine weitere Kinofilm-Rolle gelangen. Denn Jason ist gut mit Regisseur Guy Ritchie (43) befreundet, dem Rosie nun ein eindeutiges Angebot machte.

„*Rosie hat Guy vorgeschlagen, dass sie doch eine Femme Fatale im nächsten Sherlock Holmes-Film spielen könnte*“, verriet eine Quelle laut Daily Mail. „Sie sagte ihm, dass er ihr damit einen großen Gefallen tun würde und er hat es nicht ausgeschlossen. Es besteht also noch jede Chance, dass er sie wirklich im nächsten Teil berücksichtigt.“ Zwar ist das wohl nicht der eleganteste Weg an eine Filmrolle zu kommen, aber Rosie würde sich als Femme Fatale sicherlich gut machen.
(promiflash.de)


----------



## Chamser81 (11 Feb. 2012)

Naja als eine Femme Fatale sehe ich die nicht mal ansatzweise!


----------



## Little_Lady (11 Feb. 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Naja als eine Femme Fatale sehe ich die nicht mal ansatzweise!



naja haste denn überhaupt schon mal ne Frau gesehen??


----------



## JayP (11 Feb. 2012)

also mich dürfte sie auch gerne "ausnutzen":drip:


----------

